# Difficult to contact DAE lately?



## travel maniac (Feb 9, 2018)

I've tried contacting DAE in the last week and it seems impossible to get through. 
1. Has anyone else had the same experience? 
2Is it a sign of things to come after being taken over by RCI?!!!
3. Has anyone had luck getting anything filled within the last year?

Thanks!


----------



## JeffDH (Feb 14, 2018)

travel maniac said:


> I've tried contacting DAE in the last week and it seems impossible to get through.
> 1. Has anyone else had the same experience?
> 2Is it a sign of things to come after being taken over by RCI?!!!
> 3. Has anyone had luck getting anything filled within the last year?
> ...



I called them today and got through to a person within 5 minutes or so... YMMV


----------



## eschjw (Feb 15, 2018)

I called a couple of weeks ago and after about a minute or so on hold I was able to talk to a person.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 24, 2018)

I used to check out DAE for rentals/bonus units.  I used to see units in California and Arizona.  Now I virtually see "zilch".  Apparently RCA is selling those through their own channels.  That's a shame.


----------



## Vacalulu (Mar 27, 2018)

We had hoped that RCI's acquisition of DAE would translate into an even greater selection of exchange weeks. Quite the contrary! We're Gold Advantage members with a banked prime week, and have been trying for months to get an exchange. Months. And we included a huge range of locations (including all the ones DAE reps have previously told us are always in good supply) and a wide range of weeks. Nothing! We have to had to call DAE multiple times to even speak with someone, and even then, they offer us nothing. We always end up talking with Ken Haberman, who contradicts himself at every turn, claims that no one is trading their weeks, and gives us an extremely hard sell on Mexican All Inclusives, even though we keep telling him that these do not fit our needs. (In several cases, the resorts Ken at DAE is pushing are less expensive through Booking.com, and with no trade required!) Really disappointing. We used to have great luck with DAE. Think we're going to bank our 2018 week with Interval International instead. Looks like DAE is DOA.


----------



## Vacalulu (Mar 27, 2018)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I used to check out DAE for rentals/bonus units.  I used to see units in California and Arizona.  Now I virtually see "zilch".  Apparently RCA is selling those through their own channels.  That's a shame.


----------



## Vacalulu (Mar 27, 2018)

Yes. Hard to get a person, and when we did finally connect, the rep was supposedly busy, promised to call back at a specific time, and never called. This happened more than once. Some of the reps we used to deal with seem to have left the company, so suspect that DAE may be shorthanded. Pretty frustrating.


----------



## KerryG (Mar 28, 2018)

I have a one week credit with DAE (banked a week at my home resort, the Pona Kai, http://ponokai.com/).  Spoke with a DAE rep a few days ago about exchanging this credit but they had nothing available in the Caribbean for the rest of this year but they were going to research options and call us back.  I've heard nothing since then.  I have a bad feeling about DAE...wondering if we wasted a week by banking it with them.


----------

